# Anyone read this book?



## clapping_tiger (Dec 10, 2003)

> *CHAMPIONSHIP STREETFIGHTING*
> Neal Beaumont (208 pages) PP
> Price $19.95 SB
> 
> Why is it that most street fights begin and end with punches? In Championship Streetfighting, Ned Beaumont, a seasoned and savvy street fighter who routinely takes out opponents who make the mistake of trying to use karate, jujutsu, taekwondo, and other Asian martial arts, personally trains you in what has proven to be one of the most effective fighting arts ever unleashed on society - boxing. This graphic manual is the first practical book to debunk the many myths associated with what this veteran boxer shows to be painful, even fatal fighting philosophies and techniques practiced by so many "strip mall karatekas" and self-proclaimed martial arts "masters." Now you can learn the bone-breaking hooks and knock-out powerpunching techniques used with such brutal efficiency by the greatest boxers of all time - Dempsey, Frazier, Sullivan, Ali, Patterson - and see how to use them in the street where you may be fighting for your life.



What a joke, I mean come on they left out Marciano. Probably the most devastaing power puncher ever. Not to mention the only undeafeated heavyweight champion.


My favorite line in the book description is where it says "routinely takes out opponents who make the mistake of trying to use karate, jujutsu, taekwondo, and other Asian martial arts, personally trains you in what has proven to be one of the most effective fighting arts ever unleashed on society - boxing."

Don't get me wrong I love boxing, but it is a sport, not streetfighting, there is a totally different set of rules, like ummmm.... there are none in a streetfight. If the UFC and Pride (also sports) have shown us anything it is that you need to be well rounded to be an effective fighter not boxing alone. 

Also how can a guy personally train you in a book?
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blindside (Dec 10, 2003)

Actually, I liked that book.

Boxing-centric of course, but it talks about the illegal techniques and how to deal with no rules situations.  

How many UFC and Pride guys aren't using boxing handwork?

Lamont


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *
> How many UFC and Pride guys aren't using boxing handwork?
> 
> Lamont *



No argument there, but they could not get by on Boxing technique alone. I enjoy boxing and have nothing against it, but from the description of the book, it sounded like a lot of crap. Was the book that good? If so it may be worth checking out, but the description really turned me off. What types of topics are in the book?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 11, 2003)

I think the problem is that the description is written by some editor at Paladin Press, who are known for using a bit of hyperbole.

Sure the author rails at "strip mall karateka," but I agree with him in alot of ways.  He does give credit to those who do train hard and realistically.  He mentions one korean instructor who he (the author) wouldn't cross unless he had a .357.  In a mention about Peyton Quinn, he gives a compliment about most Judo practitioners.  

But the book is essentially a primer on boxing, and some examples of why boxing handwork is superior to karate/tkd.  Some examples are silly (the jab compared to a horse stance reverse punch stands out) but others make sense like the one show the minimal range difference between a kick and a stepping in jab.  

He covers boxing fouls (elbows, biting, eye gouging, rabbit punching, hand loading, etc) and why you should learn how and when to do them.  He doesn't go in depth, just points out that these are important areas to learn.

He advocates learning at least the basics of wrestling "just in case."  He doesn't like kicking but shows the low sidekick to the shin/knee advocated by Fairbain.  He says that if you do kick that you should keep it to the groin or lower.

Sounds like a real nutcase to me.  

I really liked the "from the ring" examples, many from historical fights that I had never heard of.  Like I said, I liked the book, 

Lamont


----------



## clapping_tiger (Dec 11, 2003)

It does sound like it would be a decent book. Too bad the person who wrote the description did such a bad job. It appeared to me to be one of those, "karate does not work, but I have all the secret answers" books. That is why I like going to bookstores like Barnes and Nobel or borders. You can look at books and sit for a while and read them. You can find books that you think you would love to read, you sit for a while and read them and find out they are junk, or the other way around.  :asian:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Dec 13, 2003)

Weelllp, he's just trying to sell the book. I'm sure he could kick my ***...if I were stupid enough to get into a fight with him, let him up close, and play in general by his assorted rules...

And as for the bit about the .357....somebody TRULY menacing would want either a) a straight razor, b) a shotgun, c) a sniper rifle, d) a platoon, e) an airstrike, f) a nuclear weapon...

All of these arguments, I think rest on premises fundamentally different from those of the martial arts...


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2005)

Has anyone read Kata and the Transmission of Knowledge: In Traditional Martial Arts by Michael Rosenbaum? I looked at it in a bookstore. It purports to be an academic study of kata, comparing it to other traditional art forms like dance and folklore, but flipping through it I see many errors that make me suspicious of the author's background. If it was a truly detailed study of kata as a method of transmitting knowledge, I'd be interested.


----------

